# welches Ziergras ist das bitte?



## Eva-Maria (18. Sep. 2013)

Moin zusammen,
ich würde zu gern dieses Ziergras in unseren Garten holen,
weiß leider den genauen Namen nicht...
ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um ein sog. Calmagrostis" handelt,
aber welches genau?
Höhe: bis 1,20 m
der einzelne Halm ist eingerollt, ungefähr strohhalm-dick.
Die Innenseite des Halmes ist eher silbern denn grün,
von außen hat der Halm ein kräftiges Grün.
Die Ähre ist ca. 20 cm lang, so schauen sie aktuell aus... sind aber schon verblüht.
Ich habe dieses Gras in einem relativ trocknen Garten gesehen und konnte leider nicht 
nach dem Namen fragen.


----------



## Kuni99 (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: welches Ziergras ist das bitte?*

Hallo,

das sieht nach Strandhafer (_Ammophila arenaria_) aus. Noch schöner als dieses finde ich Strandroggen oder Blauhelm (_Elymus arenarius_).

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: welches Ziergras ist das bitte?*

Moin Kai,
ich würde meinen... "Treffer - versenkt" 
Diese Pflanze gefällt mir ausnehmend gut.
Der Heideboden bei uns ist sehr sandig, was dem Strandhafer wohl entgegenkommt.
Wir möchten eine Wildrosenhecke, die besonders schöne Hagebutten bildet, setzen.
In diese Hecke möchte ich 2 verschiedene Arten Gräser einbinden,
zum einen wird es Strandhafer.... zum anderen habe ich Miscanthus "Morning Light" vorgesehen.
Ich hoffe, dass die Beschreibung bei wiki zum Strandhafer nicht ganz so zutrifft.
Die Beschreibung des Strandhafers bei z.B. Horstmann sagt nix von Ausläufern, etc.
Ist die von Horstmann vll. "kultivierter" als die wildwachsende?
Ich danke Dir ganz herzlich für Deinen Tipp!


----------



## Kuni99 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: welches Ziergras ist das bitte?*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

die Strandgräser sind nahe Verwandte der Quecke, aber sie haben im Binnenland nicht die Ausbreitungstendenz wie an der Küste. Strandroggen ist im botanischen Garten Mainz in Kultur und muss dort nicht gebändigt werden. Im Oberrheingraben hat sich eine Quecke aus Osteuropa eingebürgert, die Stumpfblättrige Quecke (_Elymus obtusifolius_). Das ist auch ein sehr schönes und hohes (bis 2 m) Gras, aber es breitet sich auch stark aus. Der Mittelstreifen der A65 zwischen Ludwigshafen und Neustadt/Weinstr. ist streckenweise voll damit. Ob es vom Strandhafer Kultursorten gibt, weiß ich nicht.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

